# Houston OTA Channels/Antenna



## asmith96 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys...need some help.

I am new to Direct TV as of yesterday...so far, VERY happy about the switch from Comcast.

I have a question about OTA antennas. My wife would like to have the only 2 channels I can tell we lost in the switch...CW(HD) and PBS(HD). What would be the best way to hook up an OTA antenna, and which would be a good one to get.

I have an HR20-100, but also have a HD tuner in my Sharp 52D92U...I need help.

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

Alan, I live in old Katy far away from local stations. I first moved in my house and had no outside antenna so I used a set of rabbit ears from Walmart. Beleive it or not I got most of the channels with that cheap unit. I then mounted a used Channelmaster antenna in my attic and hand adjusted it and it works great. If you can do that and run seperate cables to your receiver you will have all you need for local channel pickup plus HD broadcasts. Signals are in the 90's.
The new single wire multiswitch from DTV when available will allow one wire going to your box with a splitter ( not a good term) to figure over the air from sat if your box is compatible.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

A CM 4221.


----------

